# LPG Converter Needed



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

At last, we've just put a deposit on our first American Motorhome, upgrading from our 1991 Euramobile, that we have been living in full time since end August. 
Jims house now completed we're nearly ready to get out of the country.

We're going to be staying in the Leicester area when we collect the new home, and before we leave the country need to get it converted to run on LPG. Anybody know and can recommend a good converter in the midlands area?
Also if you know of a good site near Coalville that we can stay in our current motorhome and for a day or so also have the American motorhome please let me know?

Many thanks
D


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Try one of these guys:

Hinckley
Power Train Projects
Trinity House, Coventry Road,
Hinckley, Leicestershire, LE10 0NB
Tel: 01455 622229
Fax: 01455 622370
Email:
[email protected]

Queniborough
Jumblie Ltd
1487 Melton Road, Queniborough,
Leicester, LE7 3FP
Tel: 0116 269 2788
Fax: 0116 269 2864
[email protected]

Whetstone
Leicester Autogas Services
The Grange, Station Street,
Whetstone, Leicester, Leicestershire, LE8 6JS
Tel: 01162 862701
Fax: 0116 286 2457
Web: www.leicesterautogas.co.uk

Colin


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

be sure that your converter is familiar with the size of the job. i recommend steve griffiths at anglo american in newport. not local, but this is an expensive job, and that is where many of the rv dealers get the job done.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dora,
I'm not sure which RV you have gone for but obviously a front engined petrol one.
Things might have changed a little since I was an American RV owner but the numbers would still apply.

With the high cost of an LPG conversion it's going to take many thousands of miles to even come close to beak even point. LPG availability on the continent apart from Spain is plentiful and as far as I can see a little cheaper. 

Have you done your sums?

Ray.


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

LPG in France is expensive about 50% more than in the UK.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

dora said:


> Also if you know of a good site near Coalville that we can stay in our current motorhome and for a day or so also have the American motorhome please let me know?
> 
> Many thanks
> D


If you are a member of the C&CC you could try here. They were a tad expensive when we were last there a year ago but if staying for a while you could maybe negotiate a bit.

Derek


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

camallison said:


> Try one of these guys:
> 
> Hinckley
> Power Train Projects
> ...


Hi
thanks for trying to help. The last one come up that the domain was for sale, Jumblie Ltd said they couldn't help, but did give me details of another converter in Derbyshire that they recommended. I do appreciate the response though. TA


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Dora,
> I'm not sure which RV you have gone for but obviously a front engined petrol one.
> Things might have changed a little since I was an American RV owner but the numbers would still apply.
> 
> ...


We're trying, really need to know up to date LPG and petrol costs in France and Spain to do the comparisons. We've also heard you can lose some fuel economy by doing the conversion. Its a difficult one isn't it?
We reckon on doing at least 10,000 miles but even at that level it seems marginal

Any ideas folks?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi its normally reckoned that you need to drive around 20,000-25,000 miles before you breakeven. Unless like me you intend to keep the RV for more than 3-4 years, and do that sort of mileage, the figures don't really add up.

Olley


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Only asking but doesn't an LPG conversion add something to the value of an R/V?


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

olley said:


> Hi its normally reckoned that you need to drive around 20,000-25,000 miles before you breakeven. Unless like me you intend to keep the RV for more than 3-4 years, and do that sort of mileage, the figures don't really add up.
> 
> Olley


Thanks Olley

I feel we might be better spending the money on a super internet satellite dish!

Funnily enough its a Winnebago Brave we've just put the deposit on - was a bit horrified by some of your consumption figures
D


----------

